# my dog trainer reccomended Chappie



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Now as far as I knew this was utter sh1te and full of well, sh1te.....

but she keeps on and on about it, saying Vets reccomend it ect..... she said I should have Ern on a working dogs diet, she also said he is really hyper and she thinks it his diet... he is on Wainwrights at the mo. I have only jusy gone on to this after much reading of the Dry dog food index. I thought this was a middle of the road food that was affordable. 

So what is she on about?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

The tinned Chappie is very good for dogs with dodgy stomachs. The Chappie Complete kibble is utter rubbish IMHO.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

oh right. I assumed it was all rubbish  

I was also confussed about her saying make sure he is not on a wroking dogs diet.......

whats this? 

I find all this what to feed / what not to feed mind boggling


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree its mind boggling...!!

I can only assume your trainer is thinking of high protein foods and I wouldn't think the Wainwrights is. Have a look on the bag where it will tell you the protein content percentage.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I have used Wainwright kibble salmon and potato for 4 to 5 yrs now with no problems.
Chappie kibble I would not touch but the tinned chappie is good for sensitive tummys and lots of people including myself use it on those sensitive tummy times.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Twiggy said:


> The tinned Chappie is very good for dogs with dodgy stomachs. The Chappie Complete kibble is utter rubbish IMHO.





mollymo said:


> I have used Wainwright kibble salmon and potato for 4 to 5 yrs now with no problems.
> Chappie kibble I would not touch but the tinned chappie is good for sensitive tummys and lots of people including myself use it on those sensitive tummy times.


I concur with these


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ask to see her canine nutritional qualifications?

Tinned chappie is good for sensitive tums. 

If he's not a working dog, why should he be on a working diet? 

I'd ignore her and tell her to stick to what she knows - training. It could be his diet that is making him hyper, although I suspect it's more to do with his breed and his age.. 

Wainwrights is a good food..


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Just found this on a site about Chappie

"By using wholegrain maize and wheat, Chappie ensures maximum nourishment - starch for energy, and fibre for healthy digestion. The special blend of low fat and dietary fibre provides your dog with a slow release of energy, satisfying a dogs needs throughout the day. "

ERM dogs do not need GRAINS, and not a solitary mention of meat/meat content

Wouldnt touch this with a barge pole

Dexie was fed Wainwrights, and Skinners, both good IMO, although skinners is much cheaper!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

All chappie, ingredients wise is absolute crap. But for some reason the wet is good for dodgy stomachs. If your dog doesn't have one, stay far far away. 

My dog trainer swore by bakers. Swore by it. Refused to hear a bad word about it. 

Just nod and agree or tell her point blank you won't be changing the dogs food and you'd appreciate if she didn't keep going on about it. At the end of the day hun, you're paying her to help train yourself and your dog. Not go on about food, especially when you know full well your feeding a food that's a world better. 

Maybe show her the ingredients of both and ask her what the hell she's on about.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> All chappie, ingredients wise is absolute crap. But for some reason the wet is good for dodgy stomachs. If your dog doesn't have one, stay far far away.
> 
> My dog trainer swore by bakers. Swore by it. Refused to hear a bad word about it.
> 
> ...


see, this is whats annoying me. she has said this a few times, and its all because my boy Ern is a REALLY hyper dog... i mean REAAAAAAAALLY hyper 

I was quite put out last night as she suggested I dont walk him enough, or mentally challenge him..... I walk him 3 to 4 hours a day (over the day not all at once) and while we walk, usually the last walk we do training, free heel work. sit stay, recall, find it ect, so I was really quite miffed as she didnt seem to beleive me!

My dog is hyper coz thats just the way he is, its his nature! He is a 16 month old Lab, I know some are calm, but mine is a loon  and I didnt apreciate the disbeleiving tone.

to be fair, there is nothing in the class he cannot do when we are out alone doing it, its just there are a lot of dogs in the class that wander about and dont listen, and for my boy thats just too much of a good time and he jhoins in. I compare it to asking me to go into a sweet shop and not eat anything


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

vickieb said:


> Now as far as I knew this was utter sh1te and full of well, sh1te.....
> 
> but she keeps on and on about it, saying Vets reccomend it ect..... she said I should have Ern on a working dogs diet, she also said he is really hyper and she thinks it his diet... he is on Wainwrights at the mo. I have only jusy gone on to this after much reading of the Dry dog food index. I thought this was a middle of the road food that was affordable.
> 
> So what is she on about?


Chappie is actually an old and established remedy and before all the prescription diets now available and science plans the vets usually like to sel nowl too they did and indeed some still do reccomend that Chappie is used for sensitive or problem tums because its bland and easily digested. Basicaly being chicken and fish and rice. Many a dog is fed and thrieved on chappie in the past, and I know someone who adopted a greyhound and tum wise its the only thing that sorted it and that was fairly recent. So that much is true really.

As regards to a working dog diet, personally Im not sure, fine if your dog is actually working, not just a working breed. as far I know they are usually high protein and quite high fat and calorie, needed for a dog that is say in the field all day. TBH I think that a normal pet dog with a good/normal level of activity a working food may be too much. I have certainly found with my two youngest as pups, when they got to a certain age, once all the rapid growth was over and vastly slowed down, even puppy formulae that is higher protein sent them a bit Doolally and hyper, and in fact when I changed to the next life stage with lower protein and calories they in fact calmed down.

ETA reading back over the thread I now realise there is actually a dried Chappie also I Do mean the Chappie tinned!!!!


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Chappie is actually an old and established remedy and before all the prescription diets now available and science plans the vets usually like to sell too they did and indeed some still do reccomend that Chappie is used for sensitive or problem tums because its bland and easily digested. Bascially being chicken and fish and rice. Many a dog is fed and thrieved on chappie in the past, and I know someone who adopted a greyhound and tum wise its the only thing that sorted it and that was fairly recent. So that much is true really.
> 
> As regards to a working dog diet, personally Im not sure, fine if your dog is actually working, not just a working breed. as far I know they are usually high protein and quite high far and calorie, need for a dog that is say in the field all day. TBH I think that a normal pet dog with a good/normal level of activity a working food may be too much. I have certainly found with my two youngest as pups, when they got to a certain age, once all the rapid growth was over and vastly slowed down, even puppy formulae that is higher protein sent them a bit Doolally and hyper, and in fact when I changed to the next life stage with lower protein and calories they in fact calmed down.


So i feed Wainwrights turkey, I will try to find the protein levels on that.....


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*


vickieb said:



see, this is whats annoying me. she has said this a few times, and its all because my boy Ern is a REALLY hyper dog... i mean REAAAAAAAALLY hyper 

Click to expand...

*


vickieb said:


> *I was quite put out last night as she suggested I dont walk him enough, or mentally challenge him..... I walk him 3 to 4 hours a day (over the day not all at once) and while we walk, usually the last walk we do training, free heel work. sit stay, recall, find it ect, so I was really quite miffed as she didnt seem to beleive me! *
> 
> *My dog is hyper coz thats just the way he is, its his nature! He is a 16 month old Lab, I know some are calm, but mine is a loon  and I didnt apreciate the disbeleiving tone. *
> 
> *to be fair, there is nothing in the class he cannot do when we are out alone doing it, its just there are a lot of dogs in the class that wander about and dont listen, and for my boy thats just too much of a good time and he jhoins in. I compare it to asking me to go into a sweet shop and not eat anything *




I think you're probably right and Ern is just a hyper dog.

I've had one or two collies that have been the same. Twiggy particularly was manic. She wasn't fed a high protein food, she got loads of exercise and also loads of training. It was simply her; she had to be 'doing' all the time.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

vickieb said:


> see, this is whats annoying me. she has said this a few times, and its all because my boy Ern is a REALLY hyper dog... i mean REAAAAAAAALLY hyper
> 
> I was quite put out last night as she suggested I dont walk him enough, or mentally challenge him..... I walk him 3 to 4 hours a day (over the day not all at once) and while we walk, usually the last walk we do training, free heel work. sit stay, recall, find it ect, so I was really quite miffed as she didnt seem to beleive me!
> 
> ...


My Bailey is the same. An absolute nutter. It's just him being him. He's calming a tiny bit now he's almost 3 but at 16 months he was a loon and a half. Some just are. Be honest with her. Have no messing.

My dog trainer was fantastic with the boys and went with the agree to disagree about food. But had he not, he wasn't the only trainer around.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

vickieb said:


> So i feed Wainwrights turkey, I will try to find the protein levels on that.....


I know a lot say wainwrights and by all accounts its an excellent food by the testimonials I have no personal experience but do they do more then one formula, ie a working one and then others. Skinners for example do a Field and Trial Working and then other ranges for non working plus all different foods? If so was wondering if changing to another formula might be the answer.

Also what else do you give him during the course of a day, sometimes treats and treat chew type things can be full of sugar, artificial additives and heavens knows what, so that can send them hyper too. Kobi used to go nuts if I gave him too High Protein chews and certain things, especially on top of higher protein food too. Maybe thats something to consider does he get anything in addition to meals and what? Even biscuits you may give him.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I know a lot say wainwrights and by all accounts its an excellent food by the testimonials I have no personal experience but do they do more then one formula, ie a working one and then others. Skinners for example do a Field and Trial Working and then other ranges for non working plus all different foods? If so was wondering if changing to another formula might be the answer.
> 
> Also what else do you give him during the course of a day, sometimes treats and treat chew type things can be full of sugar, artificial additives and heavens knows what, so that can send them hyper too. Kobi used to go nuts if I gave him too High Protein chews and certain things, especially on top of higher protein food too. Maybe thats something to consider does he get anything in addition to meals and what? Even biscuits you may give him.


So the wainwrights is 23% protein, does that seem ok?

actually, I feed gravey bones or the little bix from the [email protected] pix and Mix section...... he has a pigs ear sometimes, I raw bone from the butchers sometimes

oh and those Jumbones  (bet their full o sh1t) but thats once every month or so.......

the only thing he has daily are the [email protected] bix for training, and a charcoal bonio at bedtime.

The reason I think he is just a nut job is that he has always been like this....... some days he is like a wild horse on speed! other days more calm....

I have jokingly said we should go back to the breeder and say 'ere! you sold us a dud!' ahhahahha she offen comments on my facebook stuff if Im saying Ernie is a loon saying 'thats labs for you'


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

vickieb said:


> So the wainwrights is 23% protein, does that seem ok?
> 
> actually, I feed gravey bones or the little bix from the [email protected] pix and Mix section...... he has a pigs ear sometimes, I raw bone from the butchers sometimes
> 
> ...


Ive just checked what this lot have and for morning breakfast they have JWB
Dried Duck and Rice it is the smallest part of their daily diet and that apparently (Adult) is 21% Protein. In the evening they have raw with Veg that I make myself. Ive just checked on a pack of Prize choice Frozen minced lamb dinner, thats just frozen Lamb 60% Chicken 40% and that gives crude protein of 14%

So compared to mine its not much more then the JWB dried although more then the pure 100% minced lamb and chicken.

Some dogs are relentless, you could try for a few days cutting out everything else apart from his food and give natural treats perhaps, JWB do some and Natures Menu do high meat nothing added training treats think PH do both.

Daisy Sibe was a Nut job, trouble is at 14 I think shes going a bit Lady Ga Ga and has reverted:scared:

Jumbones BTW, I onlly ever brought about once, they loved them but I didnt love the mess that exited rather rapidly out the opposite end!!
So safe to say they probably are Sh1t, in more ways then one


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I do believe that the more you give a dog the more they want/require. Alfie is always asking "What's happening next" because he's used to stimulation throughout the day.
He's only just learnt to switch off properly and he's 10 now.

Does Ern get a few consecutive hours a day that is down time, when he can learn to chill?


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I am confused whether you want to feed your dog a working food or your trainer thinks you should. Not all working dog feeds are high protein though. Skinners Field and Trial Maintenance is a lower protein feed designed for working dogs out of the season, or convalescing. From memory I think it's 18% protein. (and because it's a working dog food, there's none of that nasty VAT to pay)


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

rona said:


> I do believe that the more you give a dog the more they want/require. Alfie is always asking "What's happening next" because he's used to stimulation throughout the day.
> He's only just learnt to switch off properly and he's 10 now.
> 
> Does Ern get a few consecutive hours a day that is down time, when he can learn to chill?


Absolutely agree with this. It's the reason I no longer cycle with my dog. She was just as hyper, but much fitter.
Brain games were the way forward for her.
It's taken me 4 long years to find the off switch.:arf:


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

lucylastic said:


> I am confused whether you want to feed your dog a working food or your trainer thinks you should.


 sorry, I confuse myself too. I DONT want to feed him a working food, my trainer said to make sure I wasnt, and I didnt actually know you could get a diet for a working dog. she was basically telling me he is hyper coz of the food I feed, the lack orf walking she assumes i dont do and the lack of practice she also assumes I DONT do 

when I told her what I do do, she gave me a skaptical look, and I was annoyed. If I didnt bother doing anything with Ern I would say so.... what p1sses me off is I have never put so much effort and thought into anything before and I didnt like her unbeleiving face.

But my main thing was her constant promotion of Chappie, which I thoguht was the worst food going.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

rona said:


> I do believe that the more you give a dog the more they want/require. Alfie is always asking "What's happening next" because he's used to stimulation throughout the day.
> He's only just learnt to switch off properly and he's 10 now.
> 
> Does Ern get a few consecutive hours a day that is down time, when he can learn to chill?


10!!!!!!!!! 

he spends time in his crate for a few hours a day even tho my hub works form home, Ern cannot go upstairs as that where the cat 'lives' ( she is TERRIFIED of him, and I dont think this will change )

so he has down time......

a guy I know from dog walking said the other night, people that get working dogs should not just expect them to just sleep and be chilled all the time. He said people get labs, beagles, and terriers and moan that they are hard work, and he was saying what do you expect! look what they are originally bred to do.

going a bit OT but I actually saw his point. Although if you use their minds and physical energy surley you have a happy dog?

I think Ern could be out working all day and he would still be mental


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Lots of people suggested to me that you should feed hyper dogs a lower protein food, but with Sherlock that made absolutely no difference - like Ern, he is just full of beans! 

We feed him raw now, but before we moved onto this diet we tried both working dog kibbles and non-working dog kibbles, and there was no noticeable difference on his energy level.

Oh, and before we moved to raw I did try him on tinned Chappie for a bit when he had a bad tummy and it suited him really well, so I will use Chappie now for the rare times when I can't feed him raw. 

Good luck with Ern. It sounds like he and Sherlock would get on REALLY well


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

springfieldbean said:


> Good luck with Ern. It sounds like he and Sherlock would get on REALLY well


If sherlock does everything on full speed, LOVES everyone / everything / every dog they ever meet. Loves to bounce about on the sofa, and is forever throwing toys about, and thinks the word 'Calm' means wooooooooooooooo MORE MORE MORE then they would make the bestest of friends


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Maybe give the WW salmon and potato a try and see if it makes a difference.
Its 21% protein so slightly lower.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

vickieb said:


> If sherlock does everything on full speed, LOVES everyone / everything / every dog they ever meet. Loves to bounce about on the sofa, and is forever throwing toys about, and thinks the word 'Calm' means wooooooooooooooo MORE MORE MORE then they would make the bestest of friends


SPOT ON  They'd be soulmates!


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Does a different flavour need to be a gradual change or can you straight swap if it's same brand?


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

vickieb said:


> Does a different flavour need to be a gradual change or can you straight swap if it's same brand?


I would still mix the two together for a few days if you decide to change the flavour


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

vickieb said:


> Does a different flavour need to be a gradual change or can you straight swap if it's same brand?





mollymo said:


> I would still mix the two together for a few days if you decide to change the flavour


I agree I would do it over a few days just to be on the safe side, mixing a little more of the new and a little less of the old on a daily basis. Some dogs can even be iffy on different meat proteins. I had an old girl prone to colitis but with JWB lamb senior and Denes senior fine. If I tried the JWB Turkey back to iffy tum. My friend had an old dog prone to sensitive tum tried the Lamb that mine was OK with didnt agree yet the turkey was fine, so you never know even with the same manufacturer.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*


lucylastic said:



Absolutely agree with this. It's the reason I no longer cycle with my dog. She was just as hyper, but much fitter.

Click to expand...

*


lucylastic said:


> *Brain games were the way forward for her.*
> *It's taken me 4 long years to find the off switch.:arf:*




I don't think Twiggy had an off switch....!!

She worked Championship C obedience and was a really good agility dog but if she had an early draw in ticket I had to get to the show very early in the morning and continually do heelwork for about an hour before her turn, and then it was no guarantee that she wouldn't explode.

She went pretty wild in the main ring at Crufts in the championship and my daughter had one go at heelwork to music with her when she was nearly 11 yrs old and you couldn't hear the music she barked so much.

I couldn't cope with her now, I'm much too old, but she was a fabulous dog who thoroughly enjoyed everything she did. Although I've had more success with other dogs since, I'll never get the 'buzz' I got working her, bless her.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

vickieb said:


> Now as far as I knew this was utter sh1te and full of well, sh1te.....
> 
> but she keeps on and on about it, saying Vets reccomend it ect..... she said I should have Ern on a working dogs diet, she also said he is really hyper and she thinks it his diet... he is on Wainwrights at the mo. I have only jusy gone on to this after much reading of the Dry dog food index. I thought this was a middle of the road food that was affordable.
> 
> So what is she on about?


Chappie is wonderful stuff as long as it is the tinned and the original, not one of the flavours. It is the only thing that sorted my dogs' tums out, and they still have half a tin occasionally, mixed in with their dried. I always like to mix something in with their dried; it is usually sardines, but Chappie is very good.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Chappie might be useful for a day or two for a dodgy tum, although rice, potato and a sprinkle of cooked chicken is surely a darn sight cheaper? Why spend money on a processed product when you can make tons more yourself cheaply?

Working dog food is higher in protein than mainstream food to supply the working dog with more energy.

My trainer also tried to persuade me to switch foods and said raw food is 'rocket fuel' which is crazy, IMO. All three of mine are raw fed, one is naturally much more energetic than the others and would be the same on any food, busy, never stops.

Mental stimulation works as well as physical stimulation for my boy. He has been crashed out all night after 90 minutes of one to one training and his usual walk. Bless!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

vickieb said:


> actually, I feed gravey bones or the little bix from the [email protected] pix and Mix section...... he has a pigs ear sometimes, I raw bone from the butchers sometimes
> 
> oh and those Jumbones  (bet their full o sh1t) but thats once every month or so.......
> 
> the only thing he has daily are the [email protected] bix for training, and a charcoal bonio at bedtime.


I know a few dogs who go a bit loopy if they've had gravy bones (and a good few who don't)
I'm another who has an (over)excitable dog at times and my agility trainer suggested I try chamomile with him (haven't got round to it yet) aparently it has a calming effect which lets them concentrate


----------

